# Is IT job market better now?



## I_Love_australia (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi 

Anybody who is in Australia can share their first hand experience on IT job market? 
Is job market better now post recession? 
Are you getting more interview calls? 
What is the scope for mid level (around 10 years) techies in Oracle and Java technologies for getting a job? 
Any other useful tips?

Thanks
Harikishan


----------



## annieng (Jul 7, 2010)

Yes I think it is better now than last year. Three friends of mine got very good jobs recently (e.g. IT consulting, permanent uni IT jobs).


----------



## attonyzhou (Apr 25, 2010)

Your friends are lucky, i tried to find a job offshore but not good recently, my background is also IT.


----------



## Barbaragabogrecan (Apr 9, 2010)

Yes recession is somehow over and now we are getting more opportunity then before. My elder sister got the job and her package is also good. Good luck for your job, you’ll find soon.


----------

